# Scada System



## philipp00 (22 Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen Ideen für ein Scada System im Bereich des Gebäudeleitsystem.
Was habt ihr hier für Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen? Oder Warnungen was nicht zu empfehlen ist. ;-)


----------



## winnman (22 Dezember 2020)

Was gibt es denn derzeit schon, welche HW ist im Gebäude verbaut?


----------



## philipp00 (22 Dezember 2020)

Da bin ich noch flexibel, bin auf der Suche nach einem passenden System, das modular eingesetz werden kann, sprich auch preislich variabel ist für grössere und kleinere Gebäude.
Vorallem für Gewerbe und Industriebau gedacht nicht für EFH.
Schön wäre wenn diese entweder auf einem Server wie auch auf einem Controller wie z.B: Beckhoff läuft.


----------



## Teddygo (23 Dezember 2020)

Moin,

unser Unternehmen hat sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der Gebäudemanagementsoftware von iBMS gemacht.
Diese unterstützt sehr viele Regelungssysteme. Wir setzten es hauptsächlich für Saia SBC und Messner ein.


----------



## philipp00 (23 Dezember 2020)

Danke Teddy für dein Feedback, dieses System kannte ich bisher noch nicht, bei welchen Gebäuden setzt ihr dies ein?


----------



## Teddygo (1 Januar 2021)

philipp00 schrieb:


> Danke Teddy für dein Feedback, dieses System kannte ich bisher noch nicht, bei welchen Gebäuden setzt ihr dies ein?



Hallo Philipp,

wir setzen das System in einer Hochschule, einer JVA, einem Klärwerk und in einem Freizeitbad ein. 
Die GLT-Software ist sehr gut skalierbar und sollte für alle Vorhaben ausreichen.


LG Teddy


----------



## philipp00 (3 Januar 2021)

Was haltet ihr von Emalytic von Phoenix?


----------



## philipp00 (5 Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich habe hier mal eine Liste gemacht mit allen Systemen oder Anbietern die ich gefunden habe und evtl. passen könnten für unsere Anwendungen.

- Emalytics (Phoenix Contact)
- Avelon
- Promos nt
- B-Con (Icnag)
- LWEB-900 (Loytec9
- Spidercontrol
- I4Scada (Webfactory)
- Enteliweb
- Eisbär
- IBMS
- ConrolMaestro


Hat jemand erfahrung oder kann etwas zu diesen Systemen sagen?


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Januar 2021)

Ich werfe mal ZenOn von Copadata in den Topf.
Auf deren Webseite gibt es diesen Artikel zu dem Thema.


----------



## hans_wurst (7 Januar 2021)

Hallo,

- Proficy iFix (GE)
- Citect (Schneider)

gibt es auch noch.


----------



## philipp00 (8 Januar 2021)

Danke für die Inputs, ist doch schon etwas zusammen gekommen.
Wie sind den eure Erfahrungen mit diesen System und welche Projekte wurden damit realisiert?


----------



## Marinelike (4 April 2021)

Moin,

ich haben schön mehre Projekte mit iBMS, sowie ein Projekt mit  B-Con von Iconag.


----------



## naranjilla92 (3 Juni 2022)

Ich würde auch ein blick auf DMS-AG geben, die haben ein GLT namens OpenLS6000, paar Groß Konzerne kaufen bei denen ein.


----------



## naranjilla92 (3 Juni 2022)

Sorry, doppelt gesendet.


----------

